# anyone bought off redshadowpeptides or discount-peptides?



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

prices seem way too cheap any reviews?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

bump fr this , looks too good to be true , although they are possible prices


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am currently trialling redshadow and they seem to be doing the job so far..


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Body peptides is a little cheaper than redshadow


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am currently trialling redshadow and they seem to be doing the job so far..


which peptides you trialing mate?

Was interested in their TB500


----------



## Tentking (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm using peptides from redshadow at the mo and am very happy with them, not tried their TB500 though


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kadafee said:


> which peptides you trialing mate?
> 
> Was interested in their TB500


Using MOD GRF and GHRP2 along with IPAM.

Bit uneasy about how it mixed but l am only a week in so cant really say on quality yet.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

ordered 6 vials of 5mg tb500 hopefully they're the real deal


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> Using MOD GRF and GHRP2 along with IPAM.
> 
> Bit uneasy about how it mixed but l am only a week in so cant really say on quality yet.


sorry excuse my ignorance...

But earlier you said it's doing the job but you now say you can't really tell the quality yet?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

kadafee said:


> sorry excuse my ignorance...
> 
> But earlier you said it's doing the job but you now say you can't really tell the quality yet?


I am using it mate, but it hasn't mixed well hence being a bit uneasy, l am feeling something but like l say there is a " worry " there, if that makes sense...


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am using it mate, but it hasn't mixed well hence being a bit uneasy, l am feeling something but like l say there is a " worry " there, if that makes sense...


Yeah i get you, thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

kadafee said:


> ordered 6 vials of 5mg tb500 hopefully they're the real deal


Be very interested in this, please update when using......thats well cheap!


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ian said:


> Be very interested in this, please update when using......thats well cheap!


I'll keep you up to date mate althought I have some doubts of it actually fixing my injury as i have tendinosis and not itis but i'll do so regardless.

I just took my first shot this past saturday and will do another tomorrow.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

kadafee said:


> I'll keep you up to date mate althought I have some doubts of it actually fixing my injury as i have tendinosis and not itis but i'll do so regardless.
> 
> I just took my first shot this past saturday and will do another tomorrow.


Thanks bud, appreciate it!


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Ian said:


> Thanks bud, appreciate it!


I just started my 3rd week yesterday and I'm not sure if its a placebo or the tb500 but i feel quiet abit better although i've also been doing my rehab exercises.


----------



## treefraggle (Apr 16, 2013)

Has anyone got cjc dac from red shadow yet? Also body peptides seems still down.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Milky said:


> I am using it mate, but it hasn't mixed well hence being a bit uneasy, l am feeling something but like l say there is a " worry " there, if that makes sense...


hows it going for you mate?

Was thinking of ordering mod grf/ghrp from there.


----------



## Ghoosst (Jun 6, 2013)

kadafee said:


> I just started my 3rd week yesterday and I'm not sure if its a placebo or the tb500 but i feel quiet abit better although i've also been doing my rehab exercises.


Hello, so how much better in percents, if I may ask?


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Ghoosst said:


> Hello, so how much better in percents, if I may ask?


50%?

Basically most of the pain is gone it's just instability/weakness i have but again it could be because i've been rehabbing every day.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

entered 4th week yesterday. Again I dont know if its the TB4 or the rehab i've been doing but i feel major improvements, my shoulder is at around 65-70%


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been using red shadow for three weeks for a nagging shoulder problem and the past week or so it has been a lot better.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

mixmanx said:


> I've been using red shadow for three weeks for a nagging shoulder problem and the past week or so it has been a lot better.


what you been using mate?


----------



## Dogbolt (Jun 23, 2009)

kadafee said:


> what you been using mate?


TB500.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

kadafee said:


> entered 4th week yesterday. Again I dont know if its the TB4 or the rehab i've been doing but i feel major improvements, my shoulder is at around 65-70%


Things still improving bud? You reckon the tb500 is legit?


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/229894-peptides-comparison-test.html


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

deffo wont use discount peptides again they owe me 3 items and do not reply to my emails.


----------



## AlexRin (Jul 28, 2011)

besa said:


> deffo wont use discount peptides again they owe me 3 items and do not reply to my emails.


Hello Besa.

Please try contact us again here or via site messages. We will resolve your problem as soon as possible because we didnt get any messages from you.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

AlexRin said:


> Hello Besa.
> 
> Please try contact us again here or via site messages. We will resolve your problem as soon as possible because we didnt get any messages from you.
> 
> Thanks a lot.


i got my items about a week later. still no emails though but not really moaning as products are working as expected so im happy now. 

thanks


----------



## Jan03 (Jan 27, 2014)

besa said:


> i got my items about a week later. still no emails though but not really moaning as products are working as expected so im happy now.
> 
> thanks


Did you pay by bank transfer? Slightly worried that I may get ripped off?


----------

